# Fenris - Updates



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Fenris is getting so big now! Last time I measured him, he was standing at 13.5 inches at the shoulder and that was a few weeks ago! All his sibblings are shorter (more around 11 inches).

His training:
He sits on command instantly! Such a good pup. He learned this one very quickly. Within an hour. We practice it several times a day to keep him up on it and use it with teaching other commands.
Fenris has also learned to lay down on command. This one took a bit more time, but he is very good about it now.
He is now learning the following commands: leave it, off, stay, wait.
We are also working on his leash manners. So far, with just an ordinary collar and leash. I am using several techniques to teach him proper manners. However, I am always open to input on training methods as every dog is unique.

He is, of course, up to date on his shots. He got his rabies this past week. Next month we plan on taking him in to be neutered. He will be so long as he is not allergic to the anesthesia. He will also be micro-chipped at that time.

I do plan on entering him into an obedience class. Looking out for ones that administer the Canine Good Citizen Test at the end. After that, I will be ordering his vest and he will start his public access training.

If anyone is interested in pictures of him, I have plenty. XD He is too cute not to take pics of.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

sounds like you both are off to a great start! I just wanted to say thanks for being such an amazing dog owner  It's refreshing to see someone who is taking such a big interest in their dogs training!

I really like using this clicker technique for loose leash walking:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFgtqgiAKoQ

Your post is no good without pictures, you must share some!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. ^_^ I love my pup. He's such a big help already.

How he helps already:
- Fenris wakes me from my flashback nightmares. This is very helpful and I didn't even have to train him to do it! He's been doing this since he was about 8 weeks old.
- Alerts to my impending panic attacks. Started to do this with no training.
- Helps snap me out of flashbacks. Started doing this with no training.


And of course some pictures are attached. Fenris is a 4 month old American bully.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Note: The hand he is licking is that of my 4 year old daughter. He lets her do anything to him. She can even put her hands in his mouth. He's a real good pup.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

aww he is getting so big already! And what a smart little guy, sounds like you really lucked out with him!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. I told them what I was looking for and they suggested him. I'm very glad they did. There are shows now that you can enter altered dogs into. Thinking about maybe doing that with him as he stacks himself about 90% of the time when he stops walking.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow! He's such a good dog! And he's as beautiful as ever!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

4 month and he's already 13.5"
That's 1.5" shy for being a pocket
He's still have 4 more month to grow in height
If your going to crop the ear
U should do it soon
Yeah how high is fenris food bowl for the ground????


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

He's a pocket now. He is the tallest pup from the litter. His father stands at 15 1/2 and his mother at 15. However, his grandfather is an XL.

I don't think I will be cropping his ears. I have thought about it from time to time. I see no real reason to. Since he will be altered, he can't be a show dog. Not being a show dog, there is no real reason to crop his ears. Besides, his ears are cute and he uses them to be quite expressive.

His food bowl height varies depending on if he knocks it over or not. He seems to enjoy knocking it over to then lay down and eat off the floor. Why?

Fenris was at the vet last week. They say that everything is fine with him. Growing well and properly. He got his rabies and a booster. Now just waiting a month to take him back in for blood testing so he can then be neutered. After that, I am thinking about getting him his first vest.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Things are changing.. At least in Canada. Recently the laws changed that no dog can be docked or cropped in my province!! This means that show standards are changing in the NKC (newfoundland kennel club) to allow non-docked/cropped dogs. No vets are legally allowed to perform it and no dogs are allowed to be sent out of province to have the procedure done. Only puppies or adopted dogs ALREADY done outide my province are allowed in, not the other way around. I was SO happy!! 
I mean obv if there's a medical issue with infection or something a vet can remove the tail (as what happens a lot when hunters try to dock beagles tails with elastic bands) Anyway! Sorry for diverting your thread with this news! lol I'm just really glad Fenris will stay cute and floppy  
Never really liked cropped ears on bullies anyway.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

My mistake was 2" off from the pocket size
My brother kept nothing bigger then 15"
He has a 7 month old @ 13"
His kennel buddy have a 12" @ year 1/2 old
Reason y I ask how high u the food bowl is that your boy is showing a slight sign of easty westy meaning the front paw is bending outward
Raise the food bowl will help


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

They call that "easty-westy"?? lol 
My dog had that but he was a short 20lb terrier... I hear it's genetic.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Not really sure if it's genetic 
But raising the food bowl off the ground will help 
Idk if that the right term but I my brother calling them that
Bully people have some funky term like
Raindeer-correct straight leg dog
Limosine-really long back dog
Yeah easty westy


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

raising the food bowl will do nothing, it's a genetic/growth issue that will most likely correct itself as the dog grows older. 

He is too old to crop his ears now, you need to do it before 4 months because the cartilege will start to set in his ear.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Ear Corp can be done up to 4 month
All the breeder I've hear say raising the food bowl help 
When the pup is growing


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Ear Corp can be done up to 4 month
> All the breeder I've hear say raising the food bowl help
> When the pup is growing


The food bowl thing is an old wives tale.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Will it better to believe in it 
When a 5 rack pup (3 month) or any price started to show sign of easty westy


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, his paw is not always like that. Besides, as I said, he was just to the vet and they said that he is growing normally.

His brother has cropped ears and looks gorgeous because they didn't go too short with them. Very handsome boy, that one. He's a blue.

Fenris is a good dog. I like him just the way he is. He is cute and wonderfully smart. He is beginning to pick up on his leash manners. I am considering attempting a hiking trip one day soon when it is nice. Also might take him to the river for a swim.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Will it better to believe in it
> When a 5 rack pup (3 month) or any price started to show sign of easty westy


Why is it better to believe in something that isn't true? I it's pretty obvious that something the dog does for a very small fraction of its day would have no bearing on it's structural development.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Your dog is not smash so he'll be ok for the hike
Most vet don't care about pit
I don't think easty westy is a disease


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

folklore


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Your dog is not smash so he'll be ok for the hike
> Most vet don't care about pit
> I don't think easty westy is a disease


 of course it isnt, it is a structural issue that some pups go through and grow out of, if they dont grow out of it, most likely it is a genetic (inherited) issue. But unless it is extreme it isnt really an issue.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

My vet cares about all the animals they see. I am a little offended at that comment as I am going to school to become a vet. It is wrong to assume such things.
The vet I take my pup to looks at all things that have to do with the animal including growth and structure. He is growing fine and, as I said, his paw does not always turn out like that. That is just how he holds himself sometimes.

The hiking I am in the air about because I want him to have good manners before taking him out like that where he will have a lot of distractions.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

He's beautiful! I love his color and he looks to be growing just fine.
I left my bully's ears alone because I too think they are very expressive. Mine loves to take walks and hikes, I bet yours will too!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm hoping so. I got him to help me be a part of the world again. I used to LOVE hiking. Now that I live here in OR, there are so many places to go mountain hiking! It's really exciting for me. I really want to go. However, I am doing ll I can to set Fenris up for success. Not going to push things too fast. Once he has some more leash manners, we'll work up to the hike.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm saying it 
Cause my brother kennel partner just drop a lit
They came back n say a few thing
They have to double check the med before using it
Cause the vet put it in the wrong name of the dog
All I'm saying is that if he's dropping $550 in a hour atleast get the prescription n the name of the dog right


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Don't judge all by one. Besides, it isn't the vet that puts that information in. It's interns and vet techs. I take my pup to Banfield and they do an absolutely wonderful job. Everyone there loves Fenris and how well behaved he is.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Will it the vet job to put the right name on the prescription 
If it got wrong from there
Everything will go wrong


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

Agreed that not all vets are the same as that one. I should know that better than anyone; I own rats. Try finding a vet that gives two hoots about THEM. So, please, stop bashing all vets because of an old wives' tale.

If you aren't happy with your vet, it's your responsibility to find one that will care for your dog to your satisfaction.

Fenris is adorable.  I'm glad he's staying uncropped.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. ^_^
I had thought about cropping his ears. Not too short mind you. I've seen a lot with their ears done too short. I fell in love with this cute way he perks his ears. I'm going to have to try to get a picture of him doing it. It's absolutely adorable!

I honestly didn't think I would find myself with any kind of bully after loosing my last one. I was actually hoping to find an American Bulldog. See, the last dog that won over my heart completely was out of an American Bulldog mother and wolf hybrid (2 kinds of wolf crossed) father. Didn't want him when he was handed to me, looking completely like a wolf pup. Was told he was mine and named Talon. Little thing melted my heart by then licking the tip of my nose. I was hooked after that. Did a lot of training with him. Unfortunately, I was forced to rehome him. Found him a nice family with kids and a farm.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It never is easy to rehome. Not one bit. :<
And I hear you on the rat vet, my sister had a hard time finding one for her rats. The most common mistake vets make is treating small animals like cats. -_-"
Fenris <3 I'd love to squeeze him into a great big hug! 
By the way, your names are all Nordic or something. Where did you come up with your pets names? I like them! (I noticed Odin, my sister named her betta Odin after some Nordic something)


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Enkil is from Anne Rice, and Fenris is from Norse Mythology (aka Frenrir) and was a monsterous wolf.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh, I love explaining my names. ^_^

Enkil - I actually am using this from one of my novels, in which it is the name of a place.

Odin - Norse God
Fenris - Also known as Fenrir. Monstrous wolf.
Freydis - Female Viking
Egil - Male Viking
Leonidas - Spartan king
Lolth - I read a lot of R. A. Salvatore. This is the name of the drow goddess.
Fflur - I also read a lot of Laurell K. Hamilton. This is from her Merry Gentry series.
Gywnfor - Same as Fflur. RIP
Eva - Friend named
Sholto - Same as Fflur
Doyle - Same as Fflur
Frost - Same as Fflur
Uther - Same as Fflur


Fenris takes hugging very well. ^_^ I also have 2 types of depression. Between that and the need for comfort after a panic attack or flashback... I have had him in my lap quite a few times to hug and cry on. He sits there very nicely. Will even lick my face and rest his head on my shoulder or arm.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Great names 

Wow, aren't dogs just the best? Without fail, they are there for you everytime.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

He's fantastic really. He's so loyal and I love him. My little cuddle bug.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

> Agreed that not all vets are the same as that one. I should know that better than anyone; I own rats. Try finding a vet that gives two hoots about THEM. So, please, stop bashing all vets because of an old wives' tale.


My vet loves rats... I took her in for a checkup, and my (wonderful) vet LOVED her. She said she hah had some before, and therefore let her scamper around the exam table and explore. They she picked her up to go take her to get her nails clipped, and sat little Socks on her shoulder.... Socks woulden't come off, even for her favorite snack...! Hope you found a good vet like mine!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Fenris is working on leash manners.

I was so proud of him last night! We took him with us to PetSmart to pick up more food. We met a couple who are obviously Bully people as they instantly noticed him and wanted to see him. The woman was pregnant. Fenris made her day by giving her lots of kisses. I was so proud because he was obviously very excited but refrained from jumping on her! He was so careful with her. His whole body was wiggling with his tail.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

good boy Fenris!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

He has been very good with the roommate's two little girls today. So I gave him a smoked rolled pig skin as a reward. He licked at them but didn't jump. So he's definitely getting better with his manners. So very proud of him. Pulls on the leash still. Working on that.


----------

